# codes for disposable surgical instruments?



## ilvchopin (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if my gastro office can bill using some hcpcs code for disposable hot biopsy forceps or any other instruments used during colonoscopies and other endoscopies?  Or is it included in the cpt code?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mbort (Nov 19, 2008)

when doing procedures in the office versus an outpatient setting, the RVU's are higher to offset the cost of those supplies. 

So to answer your question:  yes they are included in the CPT.  You can find this information in your CPT book, under the surgery guidelines (Its page 47 in the 2009 CPT Professional addition, I dont have my 2008 in my office right now so dont know if they are the same page # or not).


----------



## ilvchopin (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

When can you use the hcpcs code A4649 and/0r 99070?


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry, you can't bill anything for the supplies used in the office setting.  The RVU in the office includes the supplies.


----------

